# best shot for 12 guage



## squirrel killer (Sep 19, 2009)

i want to know what is the best shot for 12 gauge fer hunting squirrels? ANy help apreciated


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I've taken a few over the years with a 12,,,even hunted em exclusively with a shotgun once or twice. 6 shot lead will do the job, but I'd prefer 4's ...they're a tough little animal.


----------



## iceman09 (Jan 13, 2009)

I second that, although a 20 will do the job... but the 12 is great!


----------

